# New Dodge commercials show use of Star of David



## Delta4Embassy

Did the one eyebrow Mr Spock thing catching a recent Dodge commercial seeing a Star of David. Being Jewish I notice that sort of thing.  Looking it up, there are images of them all over googling, dodge star of david symbol

One site's possible explanation is here:

Significance of the Dodge Star Emblem
Dr. Yo See writes; "Can anyone tell me the significance of the six pointed star (star of David) on the emblem of the '39 Dodge ?"

Badger: I'm not sure I can picture which '39 Dodge emblem you are referring to, but early Dodges did use a 6 pointed star as a logo. This picture of an unrestored original, dating from the '20's is a classic example of the Dodge emblem, used with styling changes through 1938.

Over the years I have heard various explanations from my customers. The one that seems most likely to me, is the one that says the Dodge brothers used 2 Greek letter Deltas, which translates into the letter "D." They interlocked the Deltas to form the Star. The Dodge brothers were not Jewish. However, their arch-rival Henry Ford was a notorious Anti-Semite, so some have conjectured that this star would further antagonize Ford. In any event, Chrysler bought the Dodge Brothers company around 1928, and maintained the logo through 1938. 1938 is an interesting year however, as Dodges (especially trucks) that were sent over to Europe as export models, had their own version of the famous Dodge emblem. In the revised emblem, the star was converted to a single triangle by the deletion of the downward pointing triangle. Of course one can't help remembering that Nazi Europe would have found the regular Dodge Star unacceptable, and so is most likely the reason for this export only edition of the emblem. (I've restored a couple of these anomalous '38 Dodge emblems.) But the issue was obviated in 1939 when Dodge adopted the Ram symbol in their emblems.

The World of Emblems Significance of the Dodge Star Emblem


----------



## Pogo

The Dodge Brothers used to manufacture and supply parts to Henry Ford until they split off to do their own thing in 1914 (exactly a century ago this year as it happens).

The double-triangle has a long history in symbolism aside from Judaism.  In one use it's a fertility symbol, the downward triangle representing the penis entering the lower one, the yoni.  Kind of an angular yin-yang.  So the possibilities are many.


----------



## BlackSand

Pogo said:


> The Dodge Brothers used to manufacture and supply parts to Henry Ford until they split off to do their own thing in 1914 (exactly a century ago this year as it happens).
> 
> The double-triangle has a long history in symbolism aside from Judaism.  In one use it's a fertility symbol, the downward triangle representing the penis entering the lower one, the yoni.  So the possibilities are many.



Hey, just asking because you may know ... But isn't the Star of David used by the Mason's as well?





.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Don't know but I'm noticing a lot more commercials featuring mixed couples, gay couples, handicapped couples. And more companies are opening supportive of Constitutional equality. 

Its all cool cuz we're all in this together.


----------



## percysunshine

.

There is a conspiracy in here somewhere. I will let everyone know what it is when I uncover it.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Luddly Neddite said:


> Don't know but I'm noticing a lot more commercials featuring mixed couples, gay couples, handicapped couples. And more companies are opening supportive of Constitutional equality.
> 
> Its all cool cuz we're all in this together.



I know what you mean ... I see more mixed couples and gay couples in commercials or on television in week than I have seen in real life during the last 20 years.

.


----------



## Pogo

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge Brothers used to manufacture and supply parts to Henry Ford until they split off to do their own thing in 1914 (exactly a century ago this year as it happens).
> 
> The double-triangle has a long history in symbolism aside from Judaism.  In one use it's a fertility symbol, the downward triangle representing the penis entering the lower one, the yoni.  So the possibilities are many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just asking because you may know ... But isn't the Star of David used by the Mason's as well?
Click to expand...



No idea -- call Dan Brown.  

or Dave Mason...

It's certainly an ancient pagan symbol that predates Judaism, so by the time it got to Dodge it could have taken an infinite number of paths.


----------



## BlackSand

Pogo said:


> No idea -- call Dan Brown.
> 
> or Dave Mason...
> 
> It's certainly an ancient pagan symbol that predates Judaism, so by the time it got to Dodge it could have taken an infinite number of paths.



I found a few references online ... But they were all kind of shady (which being the Masons makes it that much harder to tell). Was hoping you would whip out some mystic gem of knowledge revealing a different venue to inquire in my search ... Guess Dan Brown will have to do.

Thanks!

.


----------



## Pogo

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea -- call Dan Brown.
> 
> or Dave Mason...
> 
> It's certainly an ancient pagan symbol that predates Judaism, so by the time it got to Dodge it could have taken an infinite number of paths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a few references online ... But they were all kind of shady (which being the Masons makes it that much harder to tell). Was hoping you would whip out some mystic gem of knowledge revealing a different venue to inquire in my search ... Guess Dan Brown will have to do.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...



Yeah my field of expertise is more at anthropological stuff.  Outside of Dan Brown books what little I know about Masonry wouldn't be enough to get me stoned.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Dodge. Official Car Manufacturer of the Illuminati.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodge Brothers used to manufacture and supply parts to Henry Ford until they split off to do their own thing in 1914 (exactly a century ago this year as it happens).
> 
> The double-triangle has a long history in symbolism aside from Judaism.  In one use it's a fertility symbol, the downward triangle representing the penis entering the lower one, the yoni.  So the possibilities are many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just asking because you may know ... But isn't the Star of David used by the Mason's as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Masons' is a compass and square if not mistaken, not a star of any sort.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Think the explanation in my OP is the most likely. Both double-deltas for their names, and to piss off Ford the anti-semite.


----------



## Pogo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Think the explanation in my OP is the most likely. Both double-deltas for their names, and to piss off Ford the anti-semite.



An amusing theory --- not to in any way defend Henry Ford for that but to be realistic, anti-Semitism was rampant in that backward-yet-not-so-long-ago time.  Even "fashionable".  Anti-black racism, made of the same stuff, hung on even longer.  So wouldn't cranking out a national product with that icon have pissed off a lot more people than one guy who ran a competing company?

I submit that the six-point star simply did not carry the same emotional reference then that it does now.
Plus, it's not unusual for corporate institutions to mine ancient time-honored icons for their imagery.  It gives the company a certain gravitas.  Makes them look "established".


----------



## Treeshepherd

Dodge sells the Caravan. That's obviously a gypsy thing, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

The article is very old and the emblem even older:





But it has something of a Zionist world domination thingy, however. Sort of cool. I would it put onto my car.


----------

